# Mes apps VR sont devenues folles



## CaptainBinouz (12 Décembre 2020)

Salut,
Je cherche désespérément sur internet et j’ai l’impression d’être le seul dans ce cas :
La plupart de mes apps VR semblent être devenues folles (je ne sais pas depuis quand elles sont devenues comme ça car ça faisait très longtemps que je ne les avais pas lancées).
Voici ce que ça donne :









						Untitled
					

This is "Untitled" by Donald on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com
				




J’ai désinstallé et reinstallé mais ça ne change rien.
J’ai cherché comment recalibrer ma boussole mais visiblement c’est un réglage qui n’existe plus sur ios 14.
Pour info je suis sur iPhone 12.

Des idées ??
Quelqu’un d’autre dans mon cas ?

Merci ! [emoji4]


----------



## CaptainBinouz (13 Décembre 2020)

Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ??


----------



## CaptainBinouz (23 Décembre 2020)

Mais comment est-ce possible que personne ne me réponde !!! [emoji23]
Je n’arrive pas à me résigner que je suis seul dans cette situation ! Aidez-moi !! [emoji1]


----------



## CaptainBinouz (2 Janvier 2021)

Et d’autre part j’ai l’impression qu’il existe de moins en moins de contenu pour les casques type « Cardboard ». Est ce le cas ?


----------

